# dont know if i should get a weeping birch



## animefangz (Jun 27, 2011)

i was wondering if the weeping birch tree is a good tree to buy i like it, but because of its susceptibility to diseases and birch borer and because i already have others birches and so do other people where i live and i dont know if it will attract birch borers and kill other birch trees. i was thinking of just buying it to see what happens but idk if it will bring birch borers and i was wondering if bringing a highly susceptible birch will infect the others.


----------



## deerlakejens (Jul 4, 2011)

To each his or her own but they are really messy trees as they mature, dropping tons of small branches and catkins which are great gutter cloggers. They are also very susceptible to storm damage like ice or snow, with the tops frequently breaking.


----------



## animefangz (Jul 4, 2011)

deerlakejens said:


> To each his or her own but they are really messy trees as they mature, dropping tons of small branches and catkins which are great gutter cloggers. They are also very susceptible to storm damage like ice or snow, with the tops frequently breaking.


 
so would you not recommend it at all or are you saying there ok but messy and can break? also have you had one before because i want to know how long they might live due to everything bad about them live borer etc


----------

